# T-bow?



## SkylarV217 (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get one of these ? I think it's a UK product, but I can't find an online store to buy from... 

Has anyone used one ?


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 19, 2008)

I just googled it for you, it appears this store is in the UK but ships worldwide - T-Bow : Instyle, Aerobikes, T-Bow, S2, Simultrainer, fitness products

Maybe that might help you, there is customs to consider though and given the single T-bow is £89, the charges could be quite heavy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would offer to get it for you and send it over, with the price marked down on the customs label but I don't think I'd get away with it being quite a big product.


----------



## COBI (Nov 19, 2008)

UPDATE: They've got a US site now: exercise system | T-Bow
_________
I looked into it as a trainer in May of this year.  I didn't end up buying one though.

This is the contact I received for US distribution:
 Quote:

  yes I am the one who can sell you a T-BOW. Where do you live exactly? I may have some in stock in your area. How many would you need?
Would you be interested in a trainer's course? I am the master instructor.


CHRISTINA SMITH

T-Bow CANAM 
CEO / Marketing / Training / Sales / Distribution
www.t-bow.com
(403) 589 SLED (7533)
[email protected]
CMV Financial - Sales / Marketing
Home - CMV Financial

Olympians Canada President - Alberta Chapter
International Speaker
Bobsleigh Olympian / World Cup Medallist
Endorsing: Mike Wiegele Helicopter Skiing and Heli Snowboarding in Blue River, BC, Canada - Mike Wiegele Helicopter Skiing / "NetOffice - Connecting you to your business anywhere / anytime!
Founder / Sponsor / Author of PushStartCanada
[email protected] 
 
The actual e-mails were from [email protected].

Hope this helps.


----------

